# sanding?



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I am wondering when u guys are done cutting out the bait and are ready to sand it. Do u just sand the edge or is it the whole body?


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Peple- I only make tinsy little things compared to some, but I sand and then steel wool the whole lure before and after priming as even small marks from the sander can come all the way through to the finish coat. For larger lures a flap sander may be handy and then a quick hand sand. Just remember the old 'French polishers' motto- "What you do underneaty you get on top"


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

peple, other than the initial cutout done on the scroll saw, all my shaping is done on the sander. Then a light hand sanding before I begin paint. Pete is right, though the epoxy does smoothe out a lot of imperfections, some still show up on the surface if not taken care of from the beginning.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Does anyone use contoured sanding pads? I'm thinking about trying these concave pads for small radii.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5237


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

goolies,

This is the set I have and they work great....

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=20023

Rod


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks rjbass. I was looking at those also but it doesn't list what radii they cover. Do you know? I was also thinking of making my own radius sanding blocks from wood. Maybe make sizes for the radii of each lure I want to reproduce. I made one by drilling a hole in a piece of wood then cutting away the wood around the hole leaving only a 90 deg. arc. It worked fairly well.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Goolies,

Not sure of all the sizes, but they cover anything I ever want to do. The real big thing is the sand paper that goes with them. It is called super flex. It stays on the pad and lasts a long time, well worth the money.

Rod


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Rod. I'm going to give those pads and super flex paper a try.


----------

